# Undertray Fixings - Where/what to buy?



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

I'm due an oil change in a couple of weeks and the last time I was under there I remember some of the screws/fixings that hold the undertray in place were missing. Some of the other screws turned ok, but didn't tighten so I suspect that the 'female' part of the fixing is shot or gone.

So, whilst I'm under there filling my sleeve with oil, I plan to replace all of the undertray screws/fixings with some nice shiny new ones that actually work correctly.

Aside from a trip to the stealers, does anyone have any ideas where I could source them along with the fixings I'd need?

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

You will need lots of these:-

N 90775001 - Screws (Torx)
N 0154216 - Your 'Female' part  (AKA Snap nut)

Those torx screws are used all over the car so better buying a few as spares anyway.

Check here;-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-MK4-Audi ... 4ac9920b6b


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

mine came off on the motor way and undertray scraped along floor for about half amile until i could pull in i thought my gear box or something fell out ! haha literally ten mins ago cable tied them all up tight untill i can sort screws out !!


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Hi Nathan,

that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid!

Mike.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sallyday10 said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid!
> 
> Mike.


its wedged in pretty tight but obviously the wind force at 70mph was too much for it :|

lucky I had 2 cable ties in my car so I could temporary fix it up on the hard shoulder lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> You will need lots of these:-
> 
> N 90775001 - Screws (Torx)
> N 0154216 - Your 'Female' part  (AKA Snap nut)
> ...


Your new nick name is the postman, you keep delivering me fixing details! Good work!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

NickG said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > You will need lots of these:-
> ...


Keep em coming


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Can buy 'speed nuts' or 'snap nuts' at most DIY shops for pence.


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

jhoneyman said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > jhoneyman said:
> ...


That is a cool price for those but if you want a spare full kit this is where to get it from
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A4-A6-A8 ... 3f1ce1c4f1

great service
Steve


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

The tray is held in place by a mixture of M8 and M6 bolts all approx 20mm long - ant remember exactly how many but think it might have been 4 M6's and 8 M8's
I replaced all mine with stainless allen head bolts and penny washers


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

most of them are lost when the service person changing oil just does not put them all back

as their a pain in the ass to many of them and service people hate them.......


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

iktank said:


> The tray is held in place by a mixture of M8 and M6 bolts all approx 20mm long - ant remember exactly how many but think it might have been 4 M6's and 8 M8's
> I replaced all mine with stainless allen head bolts and penny washers


Are they? Pretty sure they're all the same star-type screws. :? But I like your idea of stainless Allen-head bolts.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

It's the torx ones on my car too and I've never seen any other type of fastener used for the undertray? Bought a bag of 100 of them when I rebuilt my car and ended up having about 5 spare. Got loads of the old ones if you're local and want them?


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Mondo - Definately a mixture of m8 and M6, as thick Audi fitter had to cut my old undertray bolts off as they had rusted, they did not have sufficeint bolts in stock to replace them all and had to order them, I in the mean time put stainless in myself untill the original fixings arrived took one look at the black japan finish and realised why the originals rusted so left in the stainless 
I likes my stainless bolts - got two 13 year old motor bikes every bolt changes to stainless - sad aint I


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

And a good idea to change the rear undertray cover clips. Got some off ebay ( 110990176259 ) £2.90 for a pack of 10 and free p&p. They fit over the rusty stud that looks a bit like a wood screw,and work really well.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I know this is an old thread, however I've just come back from a service and it looks like they've forgot to refit all the bolts to the undertray. Got most of the way home (max about 75mph and about 25 miles drive) and heard a noise on an A road and then some more noise and vibration - thought I'd got a branch stuck under the car or something. Pulled over and the undertay was hanging down at the front. Managed to get it back under the bumper and drove home gingerly.
Called the garage who said to bring it back, however its not that local and I don't fancy driving with the bolts missing.
In the workshop manual it doesn't give any part numbers or bolt sizes. I can see there are 5 of one type and 9 of another. Can someone point me to part
numbers or alternatives?

Sorry, just realised this is the Mk1 forum... Its a Mk2 TTRS..


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

ADB said:


> I know this is an old thread, however I've just come back from a service and it looks like they've forgot to refit all the bolts to the undertray. Got most of the way home (max about 75mph and about 25 miles drive) and heard a noise on an A road and then some more noise and vibration - thought I'd got a branch stuck under the car or something. Pulled over and the undertay was hanging down at the front. Managed to get it back under the bumper and drove home gingerly.
> Called the garage who said to bring it back, however its not that local and I don't fancy driving with the bolts missing.
> In the workshop manual it doesn't give any part numbers or bolt sizes. I can see there are 5 of one type and 9 of another. Can someone point me to part
> numbers or alternatives?
> ...


Is that for a Mk2?
This is the Mk1 forum.

ETKA shows different fixings for the Mk2 Coupe & Roadster, so assuming it is a Coupe the screws along the front are 4.8x16 self tapping screws p/n N90775001
The bolts at the back are an M6x20 bolt p/n 1K0825951 and an M8x20 bolt p/n WHT000729A


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Trouble4 said:


> most of them are lost when the service person changing oil just does not put them all back
> 
> as their a pain in the ass to many of them and service people hate them.......


Exactly what happened with mine...........lazy mechanics.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, sorry. Posted in wrong forum - should have been in Mk2... Sorted for the time being - a job for another day.


----------



## P1etro (11 mo ago)

sallyday10 said:


> I'm due an oil change in a couple of weeks and the last time I was under there I remember some of the screws/fixings that hold the undertray in place were missing. Some of the other screws turned ok, but didn't tighten so I suspect that the 'female' part of the fixing is shot or gone.
> 
> So, whilst I'm under there filling my sleeve with oil, I plan to replace all of the undertray screws/fixings with some nice shiny new ones that actually work correctly.
> 
> ...


Hello mate hope you’re well, 
do you know where to find the under tray fixings for Mk1 225 Quattro TT?


----------

